# Great flounder action continues in high winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

After the nice break in winds over the last 4-5 days, tonight was a definite challenge, with winds South at 15-20mph. It looks like the higher winds will be around for the next 5-7 days, peaking during the nighttime hours. SE winds have quickly been shifting to the South and Southwest just after dark each evening, making it a challenge to find clear protected water. With low tides at night right now, most of our flounder are being gigged on open water sandbars and reefs 50-100 yards from shore. Gigging in these deeper open water areas is quite a challenge during high winds, and you just have to "dig-in" and move slow while trying to see the bottom through the chop and ripples. The bay is still looking really healthy right now, with lots of crabs, shrimp, baitfish, redfish, and trout swimming around the boat while we are gigging. Water clarity continues to get better by the day, and I am finally able to see the bottom in many areas that were dirty with freshwater for the last month.

*7/13/2015*
I had the Bennet K. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-20mph and low tides. With the rough water tonight, it was difficult to see the bottom through the waves and ripples. We found the fish sitting further from shore than normal, near outer sandbars and grass patches in very choppy water. The water continues to maintain good clarity, and gets better around the bottom of the low tide each night. We gigged our 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 11pm.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Scattered fish tonight*

*7/14/2015*
I had the Colton F. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South winds at 15-20mph and low tide. The fish tonight were much harder to locate than many previous nights, and very well hidden when we did find them. We looked shallow, deep, on mud, on sand, on shell, and over grass. We never really found a pattern to the fish tonight, just a few scattered fish here and there. Water clarity was worse tonight, but clear enough in most areas to see the fish. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 11:15pm.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big flounder on hard sand and shell*

*7/15/2015*
I had the Matt S. family of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with South wind at 10-15mph and low tide. We got on the fish right away tonight over oyster shell and hard sand bottom. The lower the tide got, the further the fish moved way from shore. The water started off dirty, but quickly cleared just after dark as the shallows cooled off. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 11:45pm. The fish were much bigger tonight, with the majority in the 18-21" range.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More wind tonight, quick limits of flounder*

*7/16/2015*
I had the Bill B. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15mph and low tide. We found the fish scattered tonight, with most sitting in grass patches just off the shoreline. The fish were grouped in small bunches of 2-3 fish, and then we would see nothing for 5-15 minutes before finding the next group. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 11:30pm, with a few solid fish (18-20") along the way.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Windy night - slow start*

*7/17/2015*
I had the Steve N. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-20mph and slightly low tide. The water tonight was much dirtier than previous nights. A combination of high winds and slightly higher tides had the water trashed early. We went the first hour without seeing a single flounder. After the first hour, the water on the flats cooled off and cleared up, letting us see the flounder that were hiding there all along. We made quick work of finding the fish after the water cleared, with most sitting on soft mud and shell bottom tight to the shoreline. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 11:15pm.

**** My old flounder boat is for sale, please see the post in the classifieds section here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1545562


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Another windy night of gigging*

*7/18/2015*
I had the John T. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor with SE wind at 15-20 and low tide. We found the fish scattered in in small schools tonight in deeper water near outer sandbars and deep grass. We would gig 5-7 fish really quick, and then go 20-30 minutes without seeing one. We had to move around a lot tonight, hitting several areas and moving the boat fast in between schools of flounder. We ended with 23 flounder by 11:45pm, the customers were getting tired and wanted to head in early. The fish were good size tonight with most in the 16-19" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*SW winds and dirty water tonight*

*7/19/2015*
I had the Steven J. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SW wind at 15mph and low tide. The SW wind tonight had things all screwed up, with dirty water and swells running down just about every shoreline in the bay. After searching for decent water in a few spots, we finally gigged our first fish around 10:30pm. We found scattered fish hanging in small groups (just like the night before). There was no real pattern to the fish tonight, making it hard to decide where to move next. We ended the trip early with 24 flounder and 2 black drum by 12:30am, as the younger boys were getting tired.

Capt. Rick Hammond


----------

